# Car won't start and key stuck in ignition, help...



## evol_mk3 (Dec 27, 2001)

Hey, I have a 2006 A6 S-Line 3.2. 160,000

The other day, the car completely died and will barely start. Sometime, it turns over but won't crank, except one time and then it died again a minute later. All the dash icons are lit up, the elec parking brake is stuck on. And the key is stuck in the ignition.

I put a battery charger to the car and more lights came on and the key eventually was released from the ignition...

Any ideas???

I've heard... bad starter, bad alt, bad battery, and or Ignition Switch.

Prior to this, the CEL was on for an EGR issue. Aside from that, I've never had an issue with the car.



THANKS!


----------

